# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  RECURRING DREAM Trouble seeing

## onehandclapping

Hi Everyone, This isn't really a recurring dream, but it happens in alot of different dreams. My eyelids seem to be glued shut! I have to pull my eyelids open with my fingers. Sometimes I can see then, but its very murky. Other times I can see clearly again. It seems to happen quite often and its very frightening/annoying. I wonder what I'm afraid of seeing? thoughts anyone? Thanks.

----------


## Elite

Well maybe just maybe you are having vision of the future maybe you will go blind? I doubt that though. But anything is possible but it is probably random.

----------


## onehandclapping

yes, that doesn't seem likely (I hope! lol) it is strange though its happened so many times. Well thats what therapists are for! Thanks

----------


## DreamingGhost

Not sure what you might be afraid of seeing, but i have had this problem before as well. I was a little freaked out, but then remember reading a post by Flavour of Night (you can read the thred here) about not really seeing with your real eyes in dreams so you should try to see through your eye lids or rather just try to see. I did this and I was able to open my eyes and see in the one dream I had after reading about this. I have had other dreams where I have had my sleeping mask still on and me unable to take it off lol.

All in all I wouldn't be too woried about it. Just try to calm down and remember it is a dream and those are not your real eyes. Also if this happens in non-lucid dreams try using it as a dream sign and see what happens.  :smiley: 

Anna ::jester::

----------


## onehandclapping

Thanks DreamingGhost, I appreciate you sharing that with me (I was going to say insight lol) I'll give it a try. it would make a good dream sign. Thanks again!  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

This happens to me all the time in my WILD's. I have no idea why though.

----------


## Tara

I get that a lot too. I can't open my eyes at all. It's so frustrating because sometimes it happens during a really amazing moment in my dream. Similar or other odd things that happen to me in dreams:
- I can only open one eye because if I open both, they will close
- Not being able to move quickly or run
- Seeing something scary and closing my eyes but being able to see through my eyelids, then covering my face with my hands but being able to see through my hands, etc.

Ugh. I hate it. But it's happened less and less, except for the eye one. There are many times when I have trouble opening my eyes.

----------


## onehandclapping

So I'm not alone for sure. It makes me feel a bit better knowing its not only me. Actually it hasn't happened for a few weeks now so at least I got a break from it. Thanks for sharing your experiences  :smiley:

----------

